# NEW GUY! i'm a high school football captain looking for a girl to show me around



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 19, 2005)

16 male, blonde hair, blue eyes, 6ft 1in, 195 lbs 8% body fat, play foootball for my high school and after i graduate im going to a division one college on a football schollarship , i prefer the university of tennessee vol.  my studdies will  be phsycology to be a type of counselor cuz i like helping others, those are my goals that will be acheived.  i bench 315 pounds , my squat is 450 and power clean is 265.  WHAT ABOUT U?

CAN A CUTE PRETTY GIRL SHOW ME AROUND THIS NEW THINGS AND LET ME KNOW WHATS UP WITH THSI, CUZ IM NEW AND IM LOST!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

Mino Lee can help you -


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2005)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2005)

Almost every thread you post has to do with getting women.  This is the internet you fucking loser, Im sure there are plenty in your highschool.

Oh welcome to IM


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Almost every thread you post has to do with getting women.  This is the internet you fucking loser, Im sure there are plenty in your highschool.
> 
> Oh welcome to IM



No shit, this is a body building forum not a dating service.

By the way, most girls that body build are too old to be interested in high school football players.  If you were such a stud, you could find girls at your school.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to IM!  I'm sure you can't be serious about using this forum as a dating service.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Dec 20, 2005)

This aint a dating service but the 6 pack you put on will help grab a chick. Welcome to IM!


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 21, 2005)

there a dime a dozen for me, but why not look for chicks on here with hot bods


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 21, 2005)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> there a dime a dozen for me, but why not look for chicks on here with hot bods



Control those hormones a little


----------



## Stu (Dec 21, 2005)

Gay


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Steele20 (Dec 29, 2005)

I smell Bs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn, were is that "my internet penis is this big" pic when you need it?


----------



## MyK (Jan 1, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------

